# annual fire safety inspections



## BSSTG (Nov 6, 2013)

Greetings all,

Just wondering how many of yall's fire marshalls do annual inspections. I know a fair number do them for all commercial occupancies on a regular basis here in Tx. I believe we will start here with restaurants as we also have a grease problem. I figure do the fire at the same time the health guys do  their thing.

BS


----------



## cda (Nov 6, 2013)

We do to include apartments

Suggest you go separate the health police will slow you down


----------



## cheyer (Nov 7, 2013)

Engine Co's mainly do B's, M's, and Multi-Families.... Bureau inspectors do hi-rises, schools, etc....


----------



## rshuey (Nov 7, 2013)

We do inspections of all commercial spaces once every three years, minimum. Schools are done every summer.


----------



## Mac (Nov 7, 2013)

I perform Property Maintenance and Fire Safety inspections of all commercial & business occupancies annually. Apartment houses with three or more units annually also (common areas only). Altogether about 180 occupancies.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 7, 2013)

By law schools are required annual inspections. Day cares, assisted living, nursing homes are required for license renewals (annually). Places serving alcohol we try to review annually. All others are when we have time to schedule an appointment. Right now we are hitting the fifteen or twenty box stores  and discussing their "Black Friday" sales layout along with the remainder of the holiday sales and the importance of keeping exits clear.


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sections for maintenance in the Fire Code not adopded in PA unless local goverment does. For all I know they turn off the sprinklers after I do the final.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 8, 2013)

Michigan - Locals do everything except (Health Care - Hospitals, Nursing Homes, State Licensed Assisted Living etc. Day Care and New School Const.)  which is handled by state jurisdiction.  Michigan also just signed into law on 11-6-13 a bill allowing qualified/certified fire inspectors to do all plan review and inspections for all fire protection in Chapter 9 of the IBC for new construction


----------



## cheyer (Nov 9, 2013)

Good for Michigan, FM.....who was doing the plan review prior?


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 10, 2013)

> who was doing the plan review prior


Fire Protection - Mechanical Inspectors

Fire Alarm - Electrical Inspectors

We will still utilize a team approach and work with electrical and mechanical inspectors for the review of large capacity stuff etc.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 11, 2013)

We do fire business inspections, 1-3 year cycles, based on occupancies. Picked it up from the Fire Protection Bureau a few years back in the budget cutting era.


----------

